# Tied up pigeon



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi All

Long time since I've been online. I'm in Santiago for a conference.
Today I was sitting at the hotel pool and I spotted a pigeon with string wrapped around his leg. Poor guy. He was missing a couple of toes, no doubt because of this string. I've no idea how it gets caught, but it does.

Anyway here are some pictures


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/sonicdave/PigeonRescue#


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You got it off? Great! One lucky pigeon. Good job!


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah sorry I didn't clarify as I was trying to sort out a picture album.

I dropped a raisin next to my pool lounger and when he darted for it, I threw my towel over him and caught him. I wrapped him in the towel and went straight to work on the foot. He was very docile and almost went to sleep in the towel. I guess darkness does that to them but he was far less feisty than my ones at home used to be. It turned out that the string was pretty well wrapped around his leg. I couldn't get it loose to I called in for some scissors. 

Eventually I got it all off. He had 2 remaining toes. One was very weak and bent the wrong way. He seemed to be coping fine though. The string didn't seem to have cut into his skin, but two toes were clean missing.

After I got it all off I let him go and he flew off into the distance as in the last photo.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could have been worse, if he hadn't been caught. Good pics.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Good catch and nice job!

Karyn


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Good job. Im sure it is very appreciative!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done!  I am glad that you had the forethought to take photos which help others see how satisfying it can be to release a pigeon from thread.

Is that Santiago de Chile? (My home town). 

Cynthia


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, Santiago, Chile. The Sheraton Hotel. There are 4 pigeons that live at the hotel. It seems a good life for them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad they they have a good life. Santiago doesn't seem to be a good place for pigeons but I have two sympathetic people on my Facebook page, one of them has a 13 year old pet pigeon.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank goodness for your aid. Poor little thing, no telling how long he had been tangled. 

My husband is from Santiago! We went there last summer (my first time). Amazing seafood!!! I love, love, love the congril fish (wish we could get it in the US ). 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

This must be the nearer I can be from a forum member! Hahahaha!

The last picture in which you're holding the bird... The pigeon looks like smiling!

That was a nice way to catch it. Great job .


----------

